# En los bares que no se encuentran / encuentren en zona turística (subjuntivo/ oración de relativo)



## Gaditanito11

Hola!

Me podéis decir si en la siguiente frase hay que usar el subjuntivo? No estoy muy seguro....

_Por otro lado indica que la influencia oriental en la cocina andaluza está presente solamente en los bares, restaurantes, etc. que no se *encuentren/encuentran *en zonas turísticas.



_Si ambos son posibles: Cuál es la diferencia?


Gracias


----------



## elprofe

Aquí usaría el indicativo


----------



## Andoush

elprofe said:


> Aquí usaría el indicativo



Yo también ... porque estamos hablando de un hecho real (los bares donde se ve la influencia oriental (...) no se encuentran en las zonas turísticas).


----------



## edw

Yo también usaría el indicativo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Uy!

A pesar de los comentarios de los hablantes nativos, yo me inclinaría al subjuntivo.

La razón: la palabra "solamente". Si no estuviera, no dudaría y utilizaría el indicativo, pero así, con "solamente", optaría por el subjuntivo. (no obstante, las dos opciones son posibles aquí).

Me gustaría mucho que los hablantes nativos (los otros también, claro está ) comentasen mi razonamiento; ¿tiene sentido o no?


----------



## elprofe

Pues yo, aunque esté la palabra _solamente_, me inclino por el indicativo sin lugar a dudas 

Puede que a veces la palabra "solamente" haga que quede mejor el indicativo o el subjuntivo (esto lo sabrás mejor que yo), pero en esta oración no veo que el "solamente" influya para nada


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que las dos son posibles y que tienen un matiz diferente.
¿Qué tal que en las zonas turísticas no hay bares?
Saludos


----------



## elprofe

Yo creo que le estáis buscando los 3 pies al gato... 
No creo que nadie dijera "encuentren" de forma natural en esa oración...


----------



## flljob

No es buscarle tres pies al gato. Así es la lengua. Hay matices que es conveniente aprender.

Saludos


----------



## unok-kun

elprofe said:


> Yo creo que le estáis buscando los 3 pies al gato...
> No creo que nadie dijera "encuentren" de forma natural en esa oración...



Yo podría decirlo...

Creo que las dos son correctas, y si bien tienen un matiz diferente, en esta frase no es significativo. Si hay que elegir una de las dos opciones, yo me guiaría por la mayoría y pondría "encuentran" ^^


----------



## edw

flljob said:


> ¿Qué tal que en las zonas turísticas no hay bares?
> Saludos



Si es así, es irrelevante, porque estamos hablando de los bares que NO están en las zonas turísticas. 

Particularmente, yo no veo forma de encajar en la frase un subjuntivo. Esos verbos "indica" y "está presente solamente"  demuestran que el hablante tiene mucha seguridad de lo que está diciendo. Por lo tanto, su referente no puede ser "irreal" o "probable" (subjuntivo), sino tiene que formar parte de la realidad (indicativo).

Si el verbo de la principal no estuviera en "presente" sino en futuro o en condicional, si mandaría un subjuntivo:

_Por otro lado indica que la influencia oriental en la cocina andaluza * estará *presente solamente en los bares, restaurantes, etc. que no se *encuentren *en zonas turísticas.
_
_Por otro lado indica que la influencia oriental en la cocina andaluza  *estaría *presente solamente en los bares, restaurantes, etc. que no se *encuentren *en zonas turísticas.
_

Un saludo.


----------



## elprofe

edw said:


> Si es así, es irrelevante, porque estamos hablando de los bares que NO están en las zonas turísticas.
> 
> Particularmente, yo no veo forma de encajar en la frase un subjuntivo. Esos verbos "indica" y "está presente solamente" demuestran que el hablante tiene mucha seguridad de lo que está diciendo. Por lo tanto, su referente no puede ser "irreal" o "probable" (subjuntivo), sino tiene que formar parte de la realidad (indicativo).
> 
> Si el verbo de la principal no estuviera en "presente" sino en futuro o en condicional, si mandaría un subjuntivo:
> 
> _Por otro lado indica que la influencia oriental en la cocina andaluza *estará *presente solamente en los bares, restaurantes, etc. que no se *encuentren *en zonas turísticas.
> _
> _Por otro lado indica que la influencia oriental en la cocina andaluza *estaría *presente solamente en los bares, restaurantes, etc. que no se *encuentren *en zonas turísticas.
> _
> 
> Un saludo.



 Opino exactamente lo mismo que Edw


----------



## flljob

No tiene que ver con el adverbio ni con el verbo de la principal. Tiene que ver con el grado de la determinación adjetiva:
Busco una secretaria que habla inglés
Busco una secretaria que hable inglés
No podemos saber si hay o no hay bares en las zonas no turísticas. En ese caso me parece perfecto el uso del subjuntivo. Ya sé que es ridículo pensar que no existen bares en las zonas no turísticas, pero quien hizo la pregunta quería saber sobre estos _*matices lingüísticos*_. 
Saludos


----------



## elprofe

¡¿Pero cómo no vas a estar seguro de si hay bares o no en la zona no turística, si precisamente ahí es dónde se refleja la influencia oriental?!
Yo de verdad que hay cosas que no entiendo... No me creo que alguien nativo pueda usar ahí el subjuntivo... 
Creo que el "indica" deja bastante claro que lo que se exponen son datos reales, no conjeturas.


----------



## flljob

Pues en La Habana no hay bares en las zonas no turísticas. Insisto, la duda no es de tipo sociológico, turística, ética o moral. Es de tipo *lingüístico*.

Saludos


----------



## edw

flljob said:


> No tiene que ver con el adverbio ni con el verbo de la principal. Tiene que ver con el grado de la determinación adjetiva:
> Busco una secretaria que habla inglés
> Busco una secretaria que hable inglés
> No podemos saber si hay o no hay bares en las zonas no turísticas. En ese caso me parece perfecto el uso del subjuntivo. Ya sé que es ridículo pensar que no existen bares en las zonas no turísticas, pero quien hizo la pregunta quería saber sobre estos _*matices lingüísticos*_.
> Saludos



Hola* flljob*.

Pues sí que tiene que ver el verbo de la principal, pues en español existe algo que se llama la concordancia de tiempo, como bien sabes, y el subjuntivo es siempre un tiempo relativo, o sea, que está expresado en función de otro tiempo verbal expresado en la oración o en el contexto comunicacional. El verbo de la principal es, de hecho, lo único importante, desde mi punto de vista. 

Y de acuerdo con *elprofe*. La frase deja claro que parte de la existencia real y comprobada de esos bares fuera de las zonas turísticas:

_Por otro lado indica que la influencia oriental en la cocina andaluza  está presente solamente en los bares, restaurantes, etc. *que no se* *encuentren/encuentran *en zonas turísticas._


For the record, la presencia del adverbio "solamente", para mí, le aporta precisión y por lo tanto seguridad a la frase. Desde mi punto, hace aún más mandatorio el indicativo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios. Muy interesante. 

El objetivo de mi pregunta era de sondear la influencia (y la fuerza) del inductor "solamente" o "sólo" para utilizar el subjuntivo en una frase adjetiva en un contexto en el que no es obvio.

Como ya dije en mi primer aporte, creo que las dos opciones son válidas y posibles.

Ahora bien, me gustaría aclarar el matiz que le dedico a cada una de las opciones.

Con el subjuntivo, impones una condición al antecedente. Uno de los inductores que hace posible que se haga, es un antecedente cualificado por "solo" o "solamente" (etc.). Con una frase simple (robada de otro hilo), resultará más claro.

A) Hablo con gente que habla/hable hebreo.
B) Sólo hablo con gente que habla/hable hebreo.

En A), no es posible el subjuntivo "hable". En B), sí lo es. En B), el matiz es el siguiente:

Con "habla": Hablo con gente que, por casualidad, todos hablan hebreo. Si llega alguien que no hable hebreo, también hablaré con él - o no - ; no importa.

Con "hable": no he hablado, ni hablo, ni hablaré con gente que no hable hebreo. 

Con el subjuntivo, expresamente excluyes antecedentes que no cumplan con la condición.

Ahora bien, en la frase original, con el subjuntivo "encuentren" expresamente excluyes los bares que se encuentren en zonas turísticas. Con "encuentran", sigue existiendo la posibilidad que encuentres uno en la zona turística. Así, en mi opinión, si lo dices con el subjuntivo, lo expresado es más fuerte.

En mi opinión, el futuro es un inductor que hace posible el subjuntivo (como "sólo" también es un inductor), pero no es preciso (como demostrado en el ejemplo de "hablar hebreo").

En la NGLEem siguen más o menos esta teoría. Ahora mismo, estoy leyendo los capítulos en la versión completa de la misma NGLE (pero es muchísimo, así que necesito mucho más tiempo para digerir todo esto).

De todos modos, las opiniones de los diversos foreros nativos lo han dejado claro que el uso del subjuntivo en la frase original, es por lo menos polémico.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios. Muy interesante.



Interesante tu post, Peter. Pero me he perdido. 

En los ejemplos que pones, en los dos, yo veo posibles tanto el subjuntivo, como el indicativo. Claro está, con la correspondiente diferencia en matices. 

A-1) *Hablo con gente que habla hebreo.* ( *Ahora *estoy hablando con gente que me está hablando a mí en hebreo)

A-2) *Hablo con gente que hable hebreo. *(Hablaré en un futuro probable con gente que me hablará a mí en hebreo)

Pero, como te digo, hay cosas que no entiendo. 

Ya nos aclararás. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

edw said:


> Interesante tu post, Peter. Pero me he perdido.
> 
> En los ejemplos que pones, en los dos, yo veo posibles tanto el subjuntivo, como el indicativo. Claro está, con la correspondiente diferencia en matices.
> 
> A-1) *Hablo con gente que habla hebreo.* ( *Ahora *estoy hablando con gente que me está hablando a mí en hebreo)
> 
> A-2) *Hablo con gente que hable hebreo. *(Hablaré en un futuro probable con gente que me hablará a mí en hebreo)
> 
> Pero, como te digo, hay cosas que no entiendo.
> 
> Ya nos aclararás.
> 
> Un saludo.


Ah sí, como lo aclaras entre las paréntesis (_hablaré en un futuro_), utilizas el presente (hablo) con valor futuro.

Si utilizara "hablaré", sí es posible el subjuntivo (como también lo es si interpretas "hablo" con valor futuro).

Hablaré con gente que habla/hable hebreo. El futuro en la frase principal también es un inductor del subjuntivo en subordinadas relativas.

Pero si cambio las frases de este modo:

A)_ Estoy hablando con gente que habla/hable hebreo.
_y
B)_ Sólo estoy hablando con gente que habla/hable hebreo.

_creo que ahora he quitado toda posibilidad de interpretación futura de la principal que cualifica el antecedente; ¿También lo consideras posible utilizar la frase A) con el subjuntivo "hable"?


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> creo que ahora he quitado toda posibilidad de interpretación futuro de  la principal que cualifia el antecedente; ¿También lo consideras posible  utilizar la frase A) con el subjuntivo "hable"?




No, ahora no. Como lo has puesto ahora, solo es posible el indicativo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Fmorondo

Por meter baza.

En el ejemplo B, indicativo y subjuntivo son válidos, pero para mí tienen un matiz distinto.

"Sólo estoy hablando con gente que habla hebreo" describe un hecho: con quién estás hablando (¿tal vez porque sólo hay personas que hablan hebreo?).

"Sólo estoy hablando con gente que hable hebreo" describe (probablemente además) una intención: con quién estás dispuesto a hablar (hay personas de otros idiomas, pero sólo quieres hablar con quien hable hebreo).


----------



## Peterdg

Fmorondo said:


> Por meter baza.
> 
> En el ejemplo B, indicativo y subjuntivo son válidos, pero para mí tienen un matiz distinto.
> 
> "Sólo estoy hablando con gente que habla hebreo" describe un hecho: con quién estás hablando (¿tal vez porque sólo hay personas que hablan hebreo?).
> 
> "Sólo estoy hablando con gente que hable hebreo" describe (probablemente además) una intención: con quién estás dispuesto a hablar (hay personas de otros idiomas, pero sólo quieres hablar con quien hable hebreo).


Exactamente. Dices en otras palabras lo que quiero decir con "cumplir una condición". También puedo decirlo de otra manera: con el subjuntivo, es una subordinada _específicativa, definitoria _o_ restrictiva _mientras que con el indicativo, es _explicativa_.


----------



## elprofe

El problema es que ahora estamos analizando una oración diferente...
Todos los nativos entendemos la diferencia entre "hablo con gente que hable/habla hebreo", pero es que esa diferencia no está presente en la oración original del hilo...


----------



## Fmorondo

Tiene usted razón. Como se ha señalado antes, en la frase original sólo es posible el indicativo.


----------



## elprofe

jajaja ¡No me trates de usted Fmorondo! Que sólo tengo 20 añitos!


----------



## Fmorondo

¡Cómo no tratar de usted a elprofe!


----------



## edw

elprofe said:


> El problema es que ahora estamos analizando una oración diferente...
> Todos los nativos entendemos la diferencia entre "hablo con gente que hable/habla hebreo", pero es que esa diferencia no está presente en la oración original del hilo...



Perfectamente de acuerdo. Me desvelé tratando de encontrar por qué el "solamente" hace posible el subjuntivo y la verdad es que no veo forma. Quizá (estoy aventurando una explicación) se trata de que en el caso de la oración original, el adverbio 'solamente', desde mi punto de vista, modifica al adjetivo 'presente' y no al verbo 'estar', por lo que su presencia no tiene consencuencias con respecto al modo verbal en la subordinada. 

Pero no puedo saber hasta dónde esto es congruente (o incongruente) con lo que dice la teoría gramatical que llama a 'solamente' un inductor de subjuntivo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

La alternancia de indicativo y subjuntivo en un mismo contexto puede no entrañar diferencias semánticas apreciables, salvo el puro matiz expresivo (...)(Esto se debe) al hecho de que el antecedente o la oración de relativo se refiere a un objeto que, indiferentemente, puede tomarse como específico o inespecífico, o quizás sería mejor decir que ese objeto es principio inespecífico...

Y de ejemplo pone: Solo compro libros que traten/tratan de lingüística

Así que, en la oración original son posibles las dos construcciones, y tiene que ver con cuestiones de semántica, como ya se había dicho.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Me centro en la pregunta de este hilo: para mí es un indicativo claro ('encuentran'). Por si sirve de algo.

Saludos.


----------

